# re: post by "mindless" 12/07/15



## mindless (Dec 1, 2015)

like I said in my original post, "when I get get desperate I get dangerous". last night I put one drop of marvel mystery oil penetrant on the disassembly button, said a prayer and went to bed. I had made up my mind that if I had no positive results in the morning I was going to hit it with a bigger hammer, and that was for damn sure. I got up this morning, wiped off the button, and pushed really hard with my thumb. it moved,by god it moved!! not letting any pressure off the button I turned the pistol over and grabbed the release catch and turned counter clockwise, it moved. it moved only a "squinch" , carpenters know what a squinch is, I almost wet my pants,but it did move. my next move was to slide the barrel section forward, but it took me about 15 seconds to settle down. I put my palm on top of the barrel section with a little bit of pressure pushed down & forward at the same time just as normal. I could feel the grin growing on my face, and there I sat with the pistol broke down. now i'll find the problem and fix it. my wife and son know I had every intention of punishing that pistol with still no results. it had taken up enough of my time. I don't know what caused what today so i'm going give the credit to marvel mystery oil. I've been using this stuff since 1962. don't get all skint up mindless


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

See a doctor.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry to burst your Mystery bubble, but it's just transmission fluid.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Sorry to burst your Mystery bubble, but it's just transmission fluid.


Yes, but it is minty fresh tranny fluid! By the way, it works great on removing aluminum oxide from aluminum wheels, motorcycle forks, and lots of other aluminum stuff!

GW


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Sorry to burst your Mystery bubble, but it's just transmission fluid.


Hah. It is an oil that penetrates some, and it lubricates better than most 'penetrating oils'. I wouldn't leave it in an action, but that's because I don't know how 'anti-gumming' it is, or how it reacts to cold.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Yes, but it is minty fresh tranny fluid! By the way, it works great on removing aluminum oxide from aluminum wheels, motorcycle forks, and lots of other aluminum stuff!
> 
> GW


and on squeaky brake drums and rotors.


----------

